
You shouldn’t use travel agencies never ever again - mbochenek
https://medium.com/@benjaminkuster/yakondi-com-why-you-wouldnt-use-travel-agencies-never-ever-anymore-37955697666f
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Anyone else suspicious...

~~~
Scooty
Based on the title I expected a post about the travel agency industry, but
instead I got a long winded ad disguised to look like a blog post. I'd be more
receptive if the title had just stated that the article is about a new
product.

